# Add sparkle to your yarn



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Just ran across this tutorial on adding sparkle to any yarn
http://www.gleefulthings.com/blog/?p=4938


----------



## Messy Grandma (Jul 19, 2013)

Just what I needed. I love sparkles.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Great idea! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you, I've been using sparkle crochet thread, this is even better!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I must be missing something, I get to her page, but there is no video


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> I must be missing something, I get to her page, but there is no video


That makes two of us


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> That makes two of us


It's a sparkly thread, found in embroidery sections of stores.
Used with your yarn it gives a lovely sparkle and is available in many colours. I am sure it will work just as well with knitting. The brand is called Sulky.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Chrissy!


----------



## schbus03 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. I was just looking for a periwinkle blue sparkle yarn and could not find it. Now I will use this idea and make my own!!!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

What a neat idea. I can't wait to try it on my next project!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

I also cannot access. Is it merely knitting with one strand yarn and one strand sparkle thread?


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

What a great idea. I have a 50 year High School Reunion in October. Got to get a shawl made for the sit-down dinner we will be having at an up-scale restaurant. I will use this and a nice lilac or lavender yarn.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't get the video and would love to know how to do this.


----------



## pepsinut (Aug 13, 2014)

What a great idea. Thanks for posting the video. I can hardly wait to make something and add the thread.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

How would it hold up though? There is no stretch to it.
I would think it would break fairly easy.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What an easy neat idea! Must give it a try soon. Thanks for the post. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I couldn't get the link to open. I googled it and got it to open. She showed glitter and the thread but only used the thread. The video ended abruptly. Is the trick simply to knit with the thread?


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I also sew and use an embroidery machine. I have tons of this kind of thread...so now I have yet another reason to use it. WOW, thanks for the tip!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I couldn't get the link to open. I googled it and got it to open. She showed glitter and the thread but only used the thread. The video ended abruptly. Is the trick simply to knit with the thread?


You use one strand of the sparkle thread together with one strand of what ever yarn you wish to use. Cant wait to buy some and give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

just what the doctor ordered!!!! just found a neat snowflake pattern that this will work on just wonderful, thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

What a good idea. I plan to try this soon.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, great idea, will try this for sure.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Love this idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been using a sparkly yarn which I purchase at my LYS for as long as I can remember. The Sulky is a better idea since it's less expensive than the sparkly yarn I've been buying all these decades.

So...Thank you for this video!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

another option to get some sparkle in your knitting is simply to knit a strand of String-Me-Along (available at yarn shops) with your yarn...I knit linen yarns with this product for summer scarves...very simple...very sparkly...
julie


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Is it washable?


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is it washable?


Seems so...it's a craft and sewing thread...The one thing I wondered that another brought up, also, was the stretching, or possibility of the lack of...Otherwise, it seems you can use it just like your yarn/wool...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

CuriousKitty said:


> Seems so...it's a craft and sewing thread...The one thing I wondered that another brought up, also, was the stretching, or possibility of the lack of...Otherwise, it seems you can use it just like your yarn/wool...


Thanks.


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

https://m.youtube.com/user/GleefulThings


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> That makes two of us


Three of us.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> I also cannot access. Is it merely knitting with one strand yarn and one strand sparkle thread?


Actually been doing this for ages


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/user/GleefulThings


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

saftshe said:


> https://m.youtube.com/user/GleefulThings


http://m.youtube.com/user/GleefulThings

Need to remove the "s" after the http


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love your necklace. Can you provide a source for the pattern?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

bp42168 said:


> Love your necklace. Can you provide a source for the pattern?


Thank you. It's my own design.


----------

